
Ask HN: Buffer/Hootsuite for a Product Launch? - ufarooqi
I was working on a product idea for last couple of weeks and thinking about ways to launch a MVP. After some research I found out Hacker News, Product Hunt, Reddit, Indie Hackers are the most prominent mediums to launch.<p>Launching on each of the above mediums separately and then engaging with audience is not an easy task to do. I believe there should be a single platform which should enable founders to schedule their launches, engage with audience and see how their launch is doing in numbers.<p>I tried to look for such platform but I could not find any. Have you guys seen&#x2F;used any such platform before? If not then I’m gonna work on it. At the very least, it should solve my problem.
======
The_DaveG
I'm a Buffer user for the past 5 or 6 years including various versions of
their paid plans over the years.

I've used it personally, for companies I was working for, and for clients in a
freelance engagement.

Overall I really like what they are doing, their tools, and the company as a
whole.

From everything I know, Hootsuite is similar, I just got to buffer first.

There are some gaps in what they currently do in regards to data analytics,
but my understanding is it's mostly the API's and third party platforms they
are using that make it difficult.

In regards to launching to web pages, I have not seen anything like that and
would be very interested in a solution like that, even if it's just scripting
in a wrapper to take posts and push them to other websites.

~~~
ufarooqi
Thanks, Have you launched anything in past on given mediums?

~~~
The_DaveG
Not really, most of the products/services that I launch are more on the B2B
Enterprise domain and do not have a lot of crossover.

I do have a couple of products getting ready to launch that we will probably
launch on a couple of those platforms.

------
AznHisoka
The biggest problem with launching a product is not time. Most people aren’t
focused on saving time. They are focused on attracting as many sign ups as
possible. Any tool that helps them do that would be worth investing in. If you
are just going to save time, then you are just a vitamin, not a painkiller.

~~~
ufarooqi
Yeah getting more and more sign ups is another issue for founders.

